# What's your favorite plant?



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hedyotis Sp. Borneo Orange has become one of my unexpected favorites. It adds a nice touch of orange (almost burnt orange), and is a good contrast with the more "normal" leaf varieties you see. In your tank size I think it would work as a midground plant. 

Some old pictures of mine, need to get better ones because these don't do the colors justice.


----------



## Tanks! (Dec 16, 2013)

Riza1990 said:


> Hedyotis Sp. Borneo Orange has become one of my unexpected favorites. It adds a nice touch of orange (almost burnt orange), and is a good contrast with the more "normal" leaf varieties you see. In your tank size I think it would work as a midground plant.


Pretty! How tall does it get? (My tank is 23" above the substrate.)


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tanks! said:


> Pretty! How tall does it get? (My tank is 23" above the substrate.)


So far the tallest I've let it get is about 9-10 inches. I'm not actually sure what max height is, haven't found a lot of info on it's basic growth stats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbonedawg08 (Apr 11, 2016)

Riza1990 said:


> Hedyotis Sp. Borneo Orange has become one of my unexpected favorites. It adds a nice touch of orange (almost burnt orange), and is a good contrast with the more "normal" leaf varieties you see. In your tank size I think it would work as a midground plant.
> 
> Some old pictures of mine, need to get better ones because these don't do the colors justice.


Would these grow in high light only? I've never heard of them 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tbonedawg08 said:


> Would these grow in high light only? I've never heard of them
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


They're fairly new to the hobby, it seems. There's not much information on their ideal growing conditions that I've been able to find. I assume they need high light to get their full coloration but I could be 100% wrong. I don't have a low light tank to test them out in otherwise I would. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Tbonedawg08 said:


> Would these grow in high light only? I've never heard of them


I would venture to say @ $8-10 a stem and most likely incorrectly named they are high tech only.

One of my many favorites would have to be red tiger lotus.







Since moved to a different tank and at about 100PAR it no longer reaches for the surface.
Stays tight to the substrate like a pancake, can't beat the reds though.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Red Tiger Lotus is one of my favorites too, but Aponogeton Ulvaceous beats it out as my all-time favorite:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=imag...=0Lh_WKnhDMuB0wLxmZO4DQ#imgrc=USA6LKBXdiu8cM:


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

Riza1990 said:


> They're fairly new to the hobby, it seems. There's not much information on their ideal growing conditions that I've been able to find. I assume they need high light to get their full coloration but I could be 100% wrong. I don't have a low light tank to test them out in otherwise I would.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Do these send out roots along the stem like most stem plants do? I can't see the bottom of the plant from your photo but it looks really clean. Most stem plants send ugly roots from the bottom up.


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tvadna said:


> Do these send out roots along the stem like most stem plants do? I can't see the bottom of the plant from your photo but it looks really clean. Most stem plants send ugly roots from the bottom up.


They do, but not to the degree of other plants. The roots are very fine, almost like hair, and the aerial roots that do sprout (generally along the lower 3rd of the plant) are hard to see. They also seem to naturally disappear with time, oddly. I don't know if they just die off or get eaten by something. 

Tried to get a picture









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Tanks! said:


> I'm wanting some ideas for less common but beautiful plants to add to my tank.


Nesaea Pedicellata Golden is an idea. Different color from most anything else. Can't be in a shady spot.
http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/e0227587_232027171.jpg


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Nesaea Pedicellata Golden is an idea. Different color from most anything else. Can't be in a shady spot.
> http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/e0227587_232027171.jpg


Just emailed my online plant retailer to add this to my order...

It's an oldie, but I've been warming up to hydrocotyle a lot recently. It's just so dainty!


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Pogostemon helferi. Hardy easy. Spread well good contrast. Can even do a non typical carpet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanks! (Dec 16, 2013)

These are GREAT! Keep 'me comin'!


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the picture! That isn't bad at all. Wish I would have won your RAOK a few weeks back for these! If you ever want to sell any trimmings, keep me in mind! Thanks



Riza1990 said:


> They do, but not to the degree of other plants. The roots are very fine, almost like hair, and the aerial roots that do sprout (generally along the lower 3rd of the plant) are hard to see. They also seem to naturally disappear with time, oddly. I don't know if they just die off or get eaten by something.
> 
> Tried to get a picture
> 
> ...


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I like my anubias congensis plants the most. I like most anubias. To me, they are sort of like that rare person you meet, the person that takes the situation as is, with no complaints, that most everyone likes, and continues forward with poise and dignity, all the while enriching the environ of those around them.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Turningdizzy said:


> I like my anubias congensis plants the most. I like most anubias. To me, they are sort of like that rare person you meet, the person that takes the situation as is, with no complaints, that most everyone likes, and continues forward with poise and dignity, all the while enriching the environ of those around them.


i love anubias petite - looks unbelievable and you can stick it in low light areas to fill spots in. it takes FOREVER to grow though...


----------



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

Love a nice group of Ludwigia Glandulosa - wish it grew faster for me! 

I also like Bacopa Caroliniana a lot - grows tall, great green color, doesn't shed lower leaves for me, somewhat rigid so it doesn't blow horizontal with a little current on it, and it grows pretty quick so you can sell and trade it.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

My favorite is anubias pintos. Individual plants are nice but when you get as big as mine. Who wouldn't fall for a bouquet of pintos 



















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

